# Disc einbremsen



## Schevron (12. September 2006)

Hab sufu schon bemüht aber nix befriedigendes gefunden.

Meine frage is was ihr so alles macht um die bremse einzufahren.
Ich hab ne marta. neue beläge und ne neue scheibe. (a2z blau beläge und ne hayes Scheibe)

Wie kann ich die am besten einbremsen?
Ich kenn 2 arten, die magura variante: 30x von 30kmh runter auf null bremsen. hab ich versucht, aber die bremsleistung is immer noch net wirklich super. gut, aber sie packt einfach nicht bissig zu.

dann kenn ich noch die variante mit dem scheibenbremsenreiniger auf die scheibe und beläge sprühen und dann nen berg runter. da es in mannheim an bergen mangelt hab ich das noch nicht versucht.

nun meine frage mit was ihr die besten erfolge erziehlt habt.

Mein wunsch wäre das die bremse zu macht wie ne 26" hs33, frisch geflext, bitumen usw.
also das man beim hebelziehen n richtigen ruck merkt.


----------



## Bike Lane (12. September 2006)

suchfunktion sagt euch gar nichts mehr, oder? mach die scheibe naß, zieh den hebel und tritt in die pedale. nach circa einer minute ist sie eingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (12. September 2006)

Vielleicht liegts auch an der Bremse. Ich war mit meiner Louise auch nicht zufrieden. Kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum alle Magurascheibenbremsen kaufen. Beissen einfach nicht vernünftig.


----------



## konrad (12. September 2006)

ich würde nicht sagen,dass magura bremsen nicht beißen-ich kenn eine(marta/LX-hebel/V!Z scheibe) die ist so giftig,dass man nur kurz am hebel ziehn brauch und man liegt vor seinem bike...

zum einremsen:ich machs immer mit ner mischung aus-aus hoher geschwindigkeit runter bremsen und-mit halbgezogener bremse fahren.
wenn du ein 2. rad(MTB/Trekkingrad mit disc option)hast,bietet es sich auch an,die bremse dort zu verbauen und sie an dem straßenfahrrad einzubremse-man erreicht leichter hohe geschwindigkeiten und muss nicht die ganze zeit im stehen strammpeln

@bikelane:wie meinstn das mit nass machen?wasser drauf und warmbremsen?
wieso soll das nur 1 minute dauern?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. September 2006)

laut Cesar Canas und Otpi bremsen die Dani Comas seine bremse weifolgt ein....

rauf auf nen Berg...runter fahren dabei die bremse die ganze zeit ziehen... unten angekommen....flasche Wasser über die scheibe und über die Beläge... das Dampft ganz fein 

das ganze 3 mal...PErfect...

wer keinen Berg hat so wie ich hängt sich einfach an nen auto vom Kumpel am besten im IndustrieGebiet und meine Bremsen packen wunderbar 

MfG
Marco


----------



## items (13. September 2006)

Tach,
was habt ihr denn für Scheiben verbastelt? Ne ganz normale Hayes Scheibe? Passt da alles? Und was ist eine "V!Z!" Scheibe?

Grüße
items


----------



## Mador (13. September 2006)

Das was BSXL gesagt hat mit dem Wasser soll man doch nicht machen. Sonst verglasen die Beläge.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. September 2006)

so hat´s der ot erklärt...und denke wenn die jungs von einer sache ahnung haben..dann vom Trial--- unabhängig davon haben das gleiche die Jungs von Hope und Tartybikes gesagt...

also meine bremse zieht...


----------



## konrad (13. September 2006)

wie steil/lang muss denn der berg sein?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. September 2006)

25°
 126,4m wäre optimal


----------



## ringo667 (13. September 2006)

Das kann nicht sein, das ist eindeutig zu flach und zu kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (13. September 2006)

@konrad

wollte halt nur meine Erfahrung weitergeben. 

Hatte an meinem Fully vom Werk aus auch Magurascheibenbremsen. War die ganze Zeit damit beschäftigt, dass lästige quietschen abzustellen. Der eine meint dies, der andere das und man probiert alles Mögliche aus und gibt unötig Geld aus. Wenn ich mir ne Bremse kaufe, will ich das sie funktioniert.

Hab dann XTs (altes Modell) verbaut. Kein Schleifen oder Quietschen und tolle Bremskraft (war ein leichtes Fully 12,5 KG). An meinem ZOO habe ich jetzt die alte Deore verbaut und siehe da, kurz einfahren und alles funzt prima ohne Tuning.

Das gleiche gilt doch im Prinzip auch für die HS33. Ggfls. Hebel auswechseln, andere Beläge, Felge Flexen, Bremsverhalten bei Nässe, Theater beim Reifenwechsel... Da kann man doch nicht von einer funktionieren Bremse sprechen.

Leider hat mein Zoo keine Scheibenbremsenaufnahme hinten, deshalb bleibt halt nur HS33.


----------



## Stocki1984 (13. September 2006)

Also was ihr gegen die Magura sagt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hab eine Louise FR und eine Marta SL und beide ziehen sehr ordentlich. Auf alle Fälle besser als die Hope von meinem Kumpel. Und schleifen und quietschen tut nach dem Einbremsen auch nix mehr.
Beim einbremsen halte ich es so wie es Magura vorgibt, denn Berg runterrollen und schleifen lassen führt doch nur zu unötiger Überhitzung und damit zum verglasen. Und was der Scheiß mit dem Wasser soll muss mir mal einer von euch erklären...


----------



## ugly uwe (13. September 2006)

ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass deine und unsere ansprüche an eine scheibenbremse die gleichen sind.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. September 2006)

mir fehlen die Worte.. 





allein dein bike sagt mir... das du nicht die gleichen ansprüche hast wie wir


----------



## 525Rainer (13. September 2006)

was sind da denn für mini scheibchen drauf.


----------



## Schevron (13. September 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> suchfunktion sagt euch gar nichts mehr, oder? mach die scheibe naß, zieh den hebel und tritt in die pedale. nach circa einer minute ist sie eingefahren.


 
doch sagt mir schon was, und wie ich oben mit dem kürzel "sufu" geschrieben haben, habe ich die SUchFUnktion bereits vergeblich bemüht.


Wie ich aus den aussagen all der anderen sehe gibt es keine Goldlösung. und auch geteilte meinungen über die bekannten varianten.

hm, ich hoff meine Bremse wird noch so wie ich sie mir wünsche. thx auf jeden fall schon mal für die antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (13. September 2006)

Wessen Bike isn das?


----------



## KermitB4 (13. September 2006)

Hallo

ich denke mal dass das das Bike von Stocki ist.

MFG


----------



## snake999acid (14. September 2006)

benutz magura beläge und ne magura scheibe, dann geht die MAGURA Marta auch...
zum einbremsen --> bremse oft benutzen!


----------



## chri§ (14. September 2006)

fahr halt mit leicht gezogener bremse bis die scheibe ordentlich auf temp kommt. dann aus mittlerer geschwindigkeit die bremse so fest ziehen, dass du nach wenigen umdrehungen stehst. das machste 10-20 mal und das dingen funzt....


----------



## Stocki1984 (15. September 2006)

Das ist eins meiner Bikes, aber vielleicht solltest du auch mal auf das Datum gucken, wann das hochgeladen wurde oder?
Und das du anhand von Bildern meine fahrerischen Ansprüche beurteilen kannst ist schon interessant, da du noch nicht einmal annähernd erklären kannst, was Wasser auf überhitzten Scheiben bringen soll, außer dass dadurch sinnlos Spannungen entstehen die die Scheibe verziehen.

Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Stocki1984 (15. September 2006)

Ach ja, des weiteren geht es hier ja um eine Marta, oder? Und da kann ich wohl beurteilen wie man die einbremst wenn ich eine Louise FR und eine Marta habe. Und den, der die Marta mit größeren als meinen 180er Scheiben fährt möcht ich mal sehen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2006)

hier mr. wurstpellenhose, sag mal sitzen bei dir die radlerhosen zu eng und schnüren das blut an den eiern ab oder was? sei doch nicht so böse hier. was gehtn ab man? beschwär ich mich, das du durch deinen sattel in 5 jahren nur noch mit blauen pillchen spaß haben kannst......nein, also sei mal etwas freundlicher und vorsichtiger, wenn du in nem fremden forum bist, vorallem wenn du von dem sport etc kein plan hast.........oder schreibt du auch im ddd forum das du es scheißße findest das die kein leichtbau machen?? ei ei ei.

wenn de ot und de ceasar det so machen, dann klappts auch, det aknnste glauben, der ot is schon rumgefahren, da hast du kaka in die windel gemacht... ok ich auch, aba egal.


----------



## ecols (15. September 2006)

@stockie:

achte bitte mal auf das Forum in dem dieser thread steht.. 20cm sind halt einfach zuviel bremsweg, 2cm gehen so grade noch.. das wurde mit unterschiedlichen ansprüchen gemeint..


----------



## Stocki1984 (15. September 2006)

Ich hab schon gelesen was das für ein Forum ist, und da es um Scheibeneinbremsen geht wollte ich nur sagen was ich dazu weiß. Dann habt ihr mich wegen meinem Fahrrad angemacht, nicht ich euch, wofür ich mich revanchiert habe.
Davon mal abgesehen dass ich auch nur in weiten Klamotten fahre (und behaarte Beine habe, um noch so ein tiefgreifendes Argument eurerseits vorwegzunehmen) wollte ich jetzt eben mal an eurem nicht mit meinem zu vergleichenden Wissen teilhaben, damit ihr mir sagen könnt, was Wasser auf einer überhitzten Scheibe bringt. Aber leider kam da bisher nix...

p.s.: Das Rucken beim ziehen des Hebels hast du bei der Louise zumindest sofort, wenn du Mounty Beläge nimmst


----------



## >>Bullet<< (15. September 2006)

aber hier is trialbereich
das sind diese fahrräder ohne sattel womit man auf sachen springt und zu 80% der "fahrten" aufm hinterrad verbringt
sagt dir das was?
da helfen doch erfahrungen eines downhillers oder freeriders nichts.

seh ich das so richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stocki1984 (15. September 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ich hatte die Trial-Marta ehrlich gesagt noch nicht in den Händen. Aber wie man eine Magura einbremst, so dass sie richtig beißt, damit hab ich an meine Louise FR und der Marta einige Erfahrung gesammelt.
Und das den Berg runter und Schleifen lassen zu verglasten Beläge führt, dass kann man sowohl mit einem Trialbike wie auch mit einem Enduro testen...

Also, was hab ich falsches gesagt (nochmal danke für die Definition von trial, ich dachte das wären die Teile mit 2 Rädern hinten...)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2006)

du hast folgendes problem. du siehst alles etwas zu engstiernig, bzw. du fängst sehr schnell an alles zu relativieren. das erkennt man, das du sehr oft im plural redest, z.B. das wir gesagt haben das man wasser auf die scheibe tun sollte, und das wir uns über dein bike lustig gemacht haben. doch solltest du dies lieber durch ein wort wie einige von euch, oder andere ersetzen um ein allgemeines gefühl von angesprochensein zu verhindern. durch solche konstruktionen fühlt sich der lesern, auch wenn er nciht in die diskusion involviert ist, sehr schnell angesprochen und beleidigt. ein weiter punkt der sehr störend ist, du kommt sehr narzistich, bzw. selbstverliebt rüber....allwissend, das nervt auch. und ob du haarige beine hast intressiert mich genauso viel, wie die tatsache, das täglich 10 säcke reis in china umfallen und kaputt gehen. 
es hat sich leider herausgestellt mit der zeit das die erfahrung von mtb'lern und trialern nicht vergleichbar sind. z.B. würden sich mtb'ler niemals die felgen anflexen....wahrscheinlich würde das magura auch nciht empfehlen und da fallen mir noch mehrere punkte ein, die ich jetzt nciht aufschreiben will.

wollte dir damit nur sagen, dass wenn du in einem forum bist, in welchem sportler sind, die einen völlig anderen sport machen wie du, auch wenn er im ertsen moment etwas ähnlich erscheint, dann sei doch bitte etwas vorsichtiger und lass dich nciht gleich ärgern, sondern schreib doch einfach deine erfahrung auf ohne einen verachtenden unterton, denn ncihts desto trotz is alles außer trial rotz.....(hab das nur wegen dem tollen reim geschrieben.....sorry).

gruß max....


----------



## Stocki1984 (15. September 2006)

Ne ist schon in Ordnung, und ich habe bestimmt auch nicht dich gemeint, da man ja scheinbar mit dir gut diskutieren kann. Nur finde ich die Ratschläge mit dem Wasser oder dem Berg einfach nur runterrollen lassen nicht gerade sehr Gewinnversprechend, auch nicht für Trialer, da ich denke dass es der Bremse egal ist ob sie an einem Trialbike verbaut ist wenn es um das verglasen der Beläge geht.
Es hätte ja sein können (Konjunktiv 2 extra für dich  ) dass der der den Fred eröffnet hat noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Scheiben hat, und dann sitzt er auf Verglasten Belägen (40 Euro futsch) oder mit verzogenen Scheiben da, und ich kann mir nie vorstellen dass man das beim trialen braucht.

Dass ihr die Scheiben am Ende anders einsetzt bzw auch anders beansprucht mag sein, aber Bremsen sollten sie schon...
Ich wollte auch niemanden bevormunden oder sagen, dass nur meine Meinung die richtige ist, und wenn mir jmd den Vorteil von dem Berg runter rollen bzw. Wasser darlegen kann, mach ich das in Zukunft beim einbremsen bestimmt auch so...

p.s.: Sorry an alle die sich durch meinen Plural ungwollt verletzt gefühlt haben


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2006)

na also, so hört sich das schon viel besser an.  brav.....
ist schon klar was du mit deinem beitrag anfänglich bewirken wolltest, und das ist im grunde auch gut so, fände es top, wenn die mitglieder auch etwas forumsübergreifend aktiv wären, nur leider haben sich deine beiträge mehr nach aggro berlin rhymes angehört, als nach einem kontruktiven beitrag, dewegen wollte ich da klarheit schaffen......


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. September 2006)

"denn nichts desto trotz is alles außer trial rotz"

Der war gut.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. September 2006)

Stocki1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ich hatte die Trial-Marta ehrlich gesagt noch nicht in den Händen. Aber wie man eine Magura einbremst, so dass sie richtig beißt, damit hab ich an meine Louise FR und der Marta einige Erfahrung gesammelt.
> Und das den Berg runter und Schleifen lassen zu verglasten Beläge führt, dass kann man sowohl mit einem Trialbike wie auch mit einem Enduro testen...
> 
> Also, was hab ich falsches gesagt (nochmal danke für die Definition von trial, ich dachte das wären die Teile mit 2 Rädern hinten...)



Mit Berg wird hier ein kleiner Berg gemeint, kleiner Anhang usw   und nicht so ein 10km Abfahrsding.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. September 2006)

Das mit dem berg runter und wasser draufkippen mache ich auch immer so, wirkt sehr gut.
wer kein wasser zur hand hat kann die scheibe auch etwas mit der zunge anfeuchten.


----------



## V!RUS (15. September 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem berg runter und wasser draufkippen mache ich auch immer so, wirkt sehr gut.
> wer kein wasser zur hand hat kann die scheibe auch etwas mit der zunge anfeuchten.














  Voll albern.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (19. September 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> laut Cesar Canas und Otpi bremsen die Dani Comas seine bremse weifolgt ein....
> 
> rauf auf nen Berg...runter fahren dabei die bremse die ganze zeit ziehen... unten angekommen....flasche Wasser über die scheibe und über die Beläge... das Dampft ganz fein
> 
> ...



Die Methode kann ich nur empfehlen!! Ich war der Typ der das Auto gefahren ist bei diesem "Einbrems" Manöver, danach zog die Bremse echt ordentlich. Allerdings sollte man im Auto nich schneller als 25 km/h fahren und das Ganze auch nich gerade auf der A1 während der Rush-Hour machen 

Den Trick haben mir unabhängig von allen anderen auch n Paar Jungs in England verraten. 

Das Wasser hat den Sinn das Rückstände und evtl. Schutzschichten die auf der Scheibe sind, abgespült werden! 

Viel Spass beim Einbremsen!!

MfG,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

